# Problème de Wifi sur une imprimante HP Photosmart C4390



## Ulysse13 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé cette imprimante à priori correctement pour qu'elle fonctionne en Wifi. Il y a un test possible pour vérifier cela. Mais lorsque je lance une impression d'un fichier Word, d'une page Web , etc..Je reçois le message suivant : 

imprimante actuellement déconnectée. (alors qu'elle est sous tension).

Comme elle fonctionne en Wifi j'ai vérifier qu'elle faisait partie des "outils" passant par la livebox et là je trouve que l'imprimante fait partie de la liste  mais qu'elle n'a pas d'identifiant MAC. 

Le problème vient il de là et si oui, comment trouver le n° Mac de l'imprimante ?

Merci pour votre aide toujours précieuse dans ces moments d'énervement solitaire devant son dernier achat informatique... 

Ulysse 13


----------



## Ulysse13 (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Pas de réponse snifffff  

Je retrouve du temps pour régler ce conflit. Personne n'a eu ce  type de problème ?

Elle fonctionne lorsque je la branche avec le câble mais toujours pas en Wifi

A l'aide.

Ulysse


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

Ulysse13 a dit:


> Comme elle fonctionne en Wifi j'ai vérifier qu'elle faisait partie des "outils" passant par la livebox et là je trouve que l'imprimante fait partie de la liste  mais qu'elle n'a pas d'identifiant MAC.



Ce qui tend à donner à penser(mais je peux me tromper, hein !) que la livebox a détecté l'imprimante à un moment donné (lorsque tu la branchais en ethernet ?), mais qu'elle ne la détecte plus, ou alors qu'elle la détecte, mais ne parvient pas à dialoguer avec elle au point de ne pas pouvoir récupérer son adresse Mac.

Si l'une de ces hypothèse se vérifiait, la sanction serait "retour SAV" pour l'imprimante !


----------



## Ulysse13 (17 Mars 2008)

Je vais relancé la hotline du SAV HP.  C'est vrai que cette hypothèse colle bien à mon problème. 


Ulysse


----------



## SynopticAce (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec ce modèle d'imprimante pour la connexion wifi.

J'ai un iBook G4 avec OS 10.5.5 et un MacBook (10.5.5 aussi), un routeur D-Link DI-524 et pour les deux ordis les symptômes sont les mêmes:
Si les ordinateurs sont reliés par câble ethernet au routeur (l'imprimante elle est connectée à mon LAN en wifi) tout fonctionne parfaitement.​En revanche si j'essaye d'imprimer depuis un des ordinateurs connecté par airport au routeur, l'impression ne se lance pas et le message suivant apparaît dans la fenêtre de l'imprimante:
"Incident de communication : l'ordinateur ne peut plus établir la communication avec votre imprimante"​Visiblement la connexion est interrompue pendant l'envoi du document à l'imprimante, puisque celle-ci est normalement détectée, le problème de connexion n'a lieu que pendant l'impression (ce qui est vraiment dommage!):mouais:

Je pense donc que le problème vient plus de la configuration du routeur que de l'imprimante elle-même et HP m'a envoyé les tout derniers pilotes d'impression pour OS 10.5... De ce côté là tout est vérifié...
Si quelqu'un a une solution a ce problème je suis évidemment preneur!


----------

